# Average Fur Length?



## Translord (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm making my first fullsuit, and I was wondering, what is the average fur length people get for a wolf? no extra hair tufts or anything, just a basic wolf.
What would you recommend? 

If it helps, I'm looking at Mendel.


----------



## LemonJayde (Apr 7, 2012)

If you want to shave the fur down on the head, I would go with long solid pile fur like here: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1

If you would like short fur that would probably be good for only head and paws, then I suggest something like this:
http://www.crscraft.com/products/pr...ar+supplies&sub=Fabrics&class=&searchOffset=x

Just my 2 cents as a beginner fursuit maker


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 7, 2012)

I would suggest that you go for the long fur idea, too. And just shave it down to your desired length. I think this may be the more common method.


----------

